# Fix for OBS Virtual Camera and Discord 0.0.266



## infoXczar (Mar 19, 2022)

Discord has generally never worked with the OBS Virtual Camera without some messing about under the hood, but the long-used technique that many of us have relied on with each Discord update ceased to work with 0.0.266 (and in fact broke the application). By digging around a bit on here, I managed to cobble together a method to restore virtual camera compatibility in this latest version of Discord.

I was using this post about the M1-native Discord Canary as a template: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-virtual-cam-to-discord.133437/post-555299

So these were the two commands I used for Discord 0.0.266 (which I think is now Canary? It seems to be a Universal app with Intel and M1 code, and it's what you're given if you now try to download Canary):

codesign --remove-signature /Applications/Discord.app/Contents/Frameworks/Discord\ Helper\ \(Renderer\).app
codesign -s - /Applications/Discord.app/Contents/Frameworks/Discord\ Helper\ \(Renderer\).app

Discord then launches properly, and OBS Virtual Camera once again shows up in my Voice & Video preferences.

Hope this helps!


----------



## CertifiedNoob1337 (Mar 22, 2022)

Thank you so much for this bruh, I was searching all around the internet for days & even made posts up on reddit trying to figure out this problem. This worked 100% and I can now see my OBS pop up as one of the options, thanks man I really appreciate it


----------



## rscullyvt (Mar 22, 2022)

Thanks. This worked for me on 2 separate M1 Macs. Much appreciated.


----------



## stevied (Oct 12, 2022)

Just in case anyone was wondering, the codesign commands also works on Intel macs.


----------



## infoXczar (Dec 11, 2022)

Welp, this fix has worked reliably with new versions of Discord since March, but as of today OBS virtual camera is not visible in the latest Discord (it was working two days ago) and the attempted fix yields this new error:

/Applications/Discord.app/Contents/Frameworks/Discord Helper (Renderer).app: internal error in Code Signing subsystem

Anyone got any ideas? (P.S. tried with sudo as well, same error)


----------



## infoXczar (Dec 12, 2022)

Never mind, turns out it was due to a change in how macOS handles security settings in Ventura, and I found the useful tidbit here: 






						Wiki - MacOS Virtual Camera Compatibility Guide | OBS
					

A list of programs this is currently compatible with. Please note that this list is not complete. Also note you have to fully restart the program you are using to recognize the …




					obsproject.com
				




The important bit is "On Ventura and above you may get a permission denied when signing. If you get this you need to open System Settings, Privacy & Security, App Management and give permission to your Terminal program. Alternatively, move Discord.app to your Downloads directory, modify it there and then move it back to Applications."

The move-to-Downloads thing didn't work for me, but when I searched for "app management" in Settings, Terminal had a switch set to off. I set it to on, and then the same tried-and-true commands at the beginning of this thread worked again. I'm using OBS Virtual Camera again in Discord right now. Hope this helps someone else!


----------

